# Hi everyone



## Xtreme Fear (Jan 13, 2010)

My name is Linda, my husband and I own a haunt in Greensboro NC. dont have much time to chat, but would love to! Will ck here as often as possible to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Xtreme!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Xtreme Fear. I'm sure you will enjoy the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Extreme Fear!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum Linda!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Linda. Post some pics of your haunt if you have a chance.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi! Lots of good stuff here, great people, too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

greetings ans salutations


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, it is looking like North Carolina is the place to be for great haunts.
Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!! XtremeFear!


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forums and hope to chat with ya soon!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Xtreme! Very familiar with Greensboro and have friends there. Have fun here!


----------

